# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Kanker Forum >  Graviolaboom

## fred501

wie heeft daar wel eens van gehoord en wordt het gebruikt bij kanker

----------


## Monvi

Oh ja, vriendin van mij die kanker heeft gehad, die had het ook over gaviolabladeren. Ze koopt de bladeren op de markt, en ze maakt er thee van. Ze zegt dat het goed is.

----------

